
Nothing Is Cheaper Than Proof of Work - monort
http://www.truthcoin.info/blog/pow-cheapest/
======
kristianp
(2015). Still relevant though.

~~~
diroussel
I found the writing style a little hard to follow. Could you do a summary for
those of us who didn’t managed to get to the end?

